

Ask HN: Buying a wireless N Router with USB and Wireless Print Server? - pajju

I'm looking to gift a new router for my Startup family with my little savings. I'm low on budget. Currently we are having a Basic Netgear wgr614 Wireless G-Router.<p>I need a very customizable router i.e supporting Tomato/dd-wrt and Wireless N Surfing, has Qos Bandwidth Management, and has USB ports - for Centrally sharing Portable HDD's also USB ports for a Print Server. Will save lots of time to my startup.<p>I can only think of Asus N16 router, which has all this options available. Any other router suggestions? Cheaper and more versatile?
======
pajju
Link for Asus N16 router - [http://www.amazon.com/RT-N16-Wireless-N-Maximum-
Performance-...](http://www.amazon.com/RT-N16-Wireless-N-Maximum-Performance-
single/dp/B00387G6R8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321602290&sr=8-1)

